# Mt. Pleasant, MI *SERENA* BABY



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

D21-Serena 

German Shepherd Dog [Mix]
Large Baby Female Dog Pet ID: kennel 21 
Isabella County Animal Control, Mount Pleasant, MI 

This adorable girl is full of puppy energy and loves to use her mouth! She came to our shelter as a stray and will be available for adoption July 1 if she is not claimed. 
We often don't know much about the animals that come into the shelter. They are either strays or owner surrenders. We put all the info that is available and add more once we learn about the dog's personality. You can visit the shelter and walk the dog on the grounds. You can also interact with the dog in our dog adoption room. This will give you a better idea if the dog is suitable for you and your family. We also have volunteers that work with the dogs daily and they will be glad to answer your questions. Feel free to visit us. You can also call us, we will be happy to answer your questions. 

A dog's time is limited, please act quickly if you want to make him/her yours. Call or come into the shelter to check on the animal's availability. <span style="color: #CC0000">The shelter is really full</span>, please act to save one.

NOTICE!
There is a new adoption policy in effect. All animals will be spayed or neutered prior to adoption. There are new adoption prices. All dogs are $140. This includes license($6), rabies vaccine($10), county fee($15), HATS fee for medical charges that include spay/neuter, heart worm test and vaccinations($109). 
Puppies(under 14 weeks) are $134, same charges apply except license and rabies vacc. They will also be spayed/neutered. It really is a good deal, try to get all that done for that price. 
Keep in mind, that even though the dogs and puppies get vaccinated and HATS (Humane Animal Treatment Society) works very hard to care for dogs and puppies at the shelter, there are no guarantees. There may be health conditions that are not apparant and could not be forseen. There may be some risk but it's still worth it to adopt and make a difference in the life of an unwanted pet. 


For the most current photos of all our pets go to:
http://www.midmichiganadopt-a-pet.com
or
http://www.hatsweb.org


~it matters to the one you save~

Mount Pleasant, MI 
<span style="color: #CC0000">989-773-9721</span> 

She's listed as a mix but I thought she looked pb from the photo.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

adorable!! Anyone?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDTrain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto that!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

She has been adopted!


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank goodness, because I was going to sneak off and steal her. "Uh, honey, I have to go to MI for work."


----------

